# 911 Dispatch Training



## 911 Instructor

Attached are flyers for various 911 dispatch classes coming up. As I hear about more I will try and post.


----------



## 911 Instructor

SRR and Enfield CT Public Safety Communications are hosting a Crimes In Progress class on Monday January 23, 2017.


----------



## Goose

Thanks for posting these. We are still trying to get a specific 911/dispatcher section set up on the board.


----------



## visible25

This is so helpful!! Thank you


----------



## 911 Instructor

Up coming training from 
THE PUBLIC SAFETY GROUP
January 19, 2017 Lead, follow or get out of the way Natick, MA
February 6, 2017 Customer Service 1 Day Natick, MA
February 8, 2017 How to Save a Life, Yours! Worcester, . MA
February 9, 2017 How to Save a Life, Yours! Worcester, . MA
February 22, 2017 Hostage Negotiation Natick, MA
March 16, 2017 Advanced Law Enforcement Natick, MA


----------



## 911 Instructor

HANRAHAN CONSULTING
Welcome to Hanrahan Consulting LLC | POLICE PROMOTIONS, TRAINING, SELECTION & MORE

DANGEROUS DRIVING CALLS FOR 911 CALL-TAKERS
When: March 22, 2017 or Oct. 23, 2017
Location: Natick PD or Norfolk Town Hall
Price: $149
DISPATCH LEGAL ISSUES
When: Multiple Dates & Locations
Location: Lynn & Natick Police Department
Price: $149
CRIMINAL LAW & PROCEDURE FOR 911 CALL-TAKERS
When: Multiple Dates
Location: Multiple Locations
Price: $250 includes manual
HANDLING MENTAL HEALTH, COGNITIVE IMPAIRMENT, & SUBSTANCE ABUSE CALLS FOR 911
When: October 24, 2017
Location: Norfolk Town Hall
Price: $149


----------



## 911 Instructor

MA State 911 Department upcoming training
*January 2017
APCO PST1 *FULL**
Jan. 9-13, 2017 @ Maynard *ADMIN Training (Next Generation 911)*
Jan. 20, 2017 @ Middleboro 9am-1pm
*Vesta Pallas *
January 3 & 4, 2017 @ Middleborough *ADMIN Training (Next Generation 911)*FULL**
Jan. 13, 2017 @ Maynard 9am-1pm *Vesta Pallas*
Jan. 23 & 24, 2017 @ Maynard
*Vesta Pallas *FULL**
Jan. 5 & 6, 2017 @ Middleborough *Vesta Pallas*
Jan. 17 & 18, 2017 @ STCC *ADMIN Training (Next Generation 911)*
Jan. 27, 2017 @ Maynard 9am-1pm
*ADMIN Training (Next Generation 911)*
Jan. 6, 2017 @ Middleboro 9am-1pm *New Hire Next Generation 911 Training *
Jan. 18 & 19, 2017 @ Middleboro

*February 2017*
*New Hire Next Generation 911 Training *
Feb1 & 2, 2017 @ Maynard *APCO PST1 *FULL**
Feb. 13-17, 2017 @ Middleboro *Vesta Pallas *FULL**
Feb. 21 & 22, 2017 @ Middleboro
*ADMIN Training (Next Generation 911)*
Feb. 3, 2017 @ Middleboro 9am-1pm *ADMIN Training (Next Generation 911)*
Feb. 17, 2017 @ Middleboro 9am-1pm *Vesta Pallas *
Feb. 23 & 24, 2017 @ Middleboro
*ADMIN Training (Next Generation 911)*
Feb. 10, 2017 @ Maynard 9am-1pm *Vesta Pallas*
Feb. 21 & 22, 2017 @ Maynard *ADMIN Training (Next Generation 911)*
Feb. 24, 2017 @ Maynard 9am-1pm


----------



## 911 Instructor

Public Safety Training Consultants PSTC

*February 23, 2017*
Watertown. Massachusetts
Building Your 911 Liability ShieldHosted by Watertown PD
*$189*
*Register Online**
or call 800-348-8911*

*February 24, 2017*
Watertown. Massachusetts
Active Shooter Situations
Hosted by Watertown PD
*$189*
*Register Online**
or call 800-348-8911*


----------



## 911 Instructor

Hanson Mass
Commonwealth Police Services
www.commonwealthpoliceservice.com
Methamphetamine (Meth) Awareness for Dispatchers Presented by: The Law Office of Attorney Patrick Rogers Especially designed for: ALL Public Safety Dispatchers (Non-Sworn & Sworn) Friday: January 20, 2017 Location: Hanson Police Department Registration will be at 7:45 a.m. and the seminar will run from 8:00 a.m.- 12:00 p.m. (4 HOUR CLASS) The cost of the seminar is $175.00 per person

How Dispatchers Should Handle Bomb Threat calls Strictly Limited to 30 Applicants Presented by: The Law Office of Attorney Patrick Rogers Especially designed for: ALL Public Safety Dispatchers (Non-Sworn & Sworn) Date: Friday: January 20, 2017 Location: Hanson Police Department Registration will be at 12:15 p.m. and the seminar will run from 12:30 p.m.- 4:30 p.m. (4 HOUR CLASS) The cost of the seminar is $175.00 per person.


----------



## 911 Instructor

911 Jobs and Training in Massachusetts posted regularly on MA Public Safety Telecommunications Log into Facebook | Facebook Facebook group. Feel free to join.

Once there is a 911/dispatcher section on here I will share it with the Facebook groups


----------

